# WTF- no bikes in Bend



## dtrancex (Jun 17, 2009)

Looking for confirmation. Heard city council is looking to end road racing in Bend. Sky high unemployment. No Job market--So why not screw everything up -They are MORONS.:mad2:


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

dtrancex said:


> Looking for confirmation. Heard city council is looking to end road racing in Bend. Sky high unemployment. No Job market--So why not screw everything up -They are MORONS.:mad2:



NO, way. Can't be true? The Classic was my first ever race. That was back when the city had a population of around 10,000. It was an amazing town back then. 

I'll never forgive or forget the "gumdrop in the middle of nowhere" climb. Who knew it would snow in summer up there???


----------



## dtrancex (Jun 17, 2009)

*Op*

From what i'm hearing. They want to close the TT course , and the course on the north side of town. There is even talk of closing some country roads to everyday riders. They say that bike are dangerous, and say nothing about drivers doing 30 MPH over on a regular basis, and the drunks to and from their back country fishing. Love me a good ol boy *******


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I wouldn't worry--Bend has plenty of dot.com retirees.


----------



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

There's to many cyclist in Bend that will protest it. That I can guarentee. Similar thing happened on Skyliner road this past year where the residents wanted to close down the road to all biking regardless of event or not. To make it a short story it didn't happen.


To OP: Where did you hear this? and do you live in Bend?


----------



## madfastride (Jun 4, 2008)

Bend has a great cycling community. I'd put this down to rumor. The city council from what I hear was excited about bike racing.... Chad does a great job with cascade. There are 3 national champion ships in town for 2010. 

This is the news I'm hearing:

http://oregon.cyclingaction.com/2010/cyclocross-nationals-pump-1-million-into-bend-economy/


----------



## Stanley Roper (Apr 17, 2007)

I think what may be confusing you is the the Bend city council is pondering charging fees for races and events on Skyliner's Road. See here

There is a lot of local traffic on this road, and it can cause some congestion problems for the locals. But since there are only a few events on this road, it's really a non-issue. 

Bend, however, loves the economic windfall from various races/events. They will always be welcomed.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

I did the Cascade stage race last year for the first time (Masters). The race was great and both myself and my wife loved Bend. We are planning to return this year. 

I can see how the circuit used on the last day (is this the one on the north side of town) could cause problems as it runs through some residential areas. We had one close call with a car in our race, despite having a rolling enclosure. Plus with the morning starts for all non-pro categories and then the pro races starting at 1 PM....that is a long day to endure for the residents of the area.


----------



## gorgedude (Jan 12, 2010)

Nationals are June 22-27. Classic is from July 20-25. Both directed by Chad Sperry of The Dalles, OR. WTF are you all smoking?


----------



## gorgedude (Jan 12, 2010)

Let's squash this thread once and for all:

"Not sure were this ugly rumor got started but it has little truth to it. The facts are as follows. The Deschutes County Comissionares Board met this past week to decide on whether to limit the number of events on Skyliner's Road were the Cascade Cycling Classic and USA Cycling Elite National Time Trials are held. This is the only road in question and it only pertains to events. As of the meeting Monday the resolution that was being most considered was to limit the number of events but Nats and CCC would still be allowed to run. Should this course no longer be an option we have alternate courses scouted out as a backup. The City of Bend and a high percentage of the community are passionate about cycling and love the opportunity to host these events. They are a tremendous community with a number of people in the local government that are avid cyclist. Heck were else are you going to find a community who will host two national championships in the same year!" Sincerely Chad


----------

